# 200 T-80 tanks found abandoned in forest



## BikerBabe (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't know if this one has been posted here, but here goes:

200 Russian tanks found abandoned in forest - Telegraph

Anyone need a tank???


----------



## timshatz (Mar 1, 2010)

Now that is just bizzare. Too paraphrase someone in the British Navy, "To lose one take is unfortunate, to lose two smacks carelessness."

Wonder how they would feel about losing 200!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2010)

Some people in the UK might abandon a car in the middle of nowhere, to avoid having to pay for scrapping it, but this is taking 'fly tipping' to a whole new level!!!


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 1, 2010)

Ma, can I have one of these for Xmas?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Mar 1, 2010)

Seems like there might be more to this story than what is being reported.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 1, 2010)

I think it is another sign of the utterly corrupt and ill-manned personnel in the Russian forces. While certainly there are professional military in the new Russia, most indications are that all forces are suffering from a lack of leadership, professional motivation and hardware.

Russia appears to be a shell of her former self. And with Putin in charge, I'm thankful.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, all the sudden loosing my keys is no big deal. Dam


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 1, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Wow, all the sudden loosing my keys is no big deal. Dam



They're in the ignition. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 1, 2010)

Where the hell were you 8 hours ago!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2010)

Taking your car - it's on his drive!!!


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 2, 2010)

at least they weren't sold or given to any of the bad guys. I bet North Korea or Iran would have taken them. Perhaps letting them rust was the responsible thing to do.

.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 2, 2010)

The drivers probably just went into Wal-Mart, and forgot where they all parked at.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, this guy I know who collects old Russian tanks would love to have one of these. I think I will have to email him that link.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 2, 2010)

It is hard to believe that many tanks were just parked out in the woods with only a occasional security patrol watching over the tanks.


----------



## DBII (Mar 2, 2010)

I would like two T-80, a T-72, and could you throw in a BRDM or BTR?

clank,clank
DBII


----------



## diddyriddick (Mar 2, 2010)

comiso90 said:


> at least they weren't sold or given to any of the bad guys. I bet North Korea or Iran would have taken them. Perhaps letting them rust was the responsible thing to do.
> 
> .



Do we know that? What if the original number was larger?


----------



## Glider (Mar 3, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> I think it is another sign of the utterly corrupt and ill-manned personnel in the Russian forces. While certainly there are professional military in the new Russia, most indications are that all forces are suffering from a lack of leadership, professional motivation and hardware.
> 
> Russia appears to be a shell of her former self. And with Putin in charge, I'm thankful.



Taking this theme a bit further I notice that Russia is in serious negotiations with France to buy four french frigates. Unthinkable a few years ago.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 3, 2010)

diddyriddick said:


> Do we know that? What if the original number was larger?



Thats a good point.. maybe it started as 800!


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome to Crazy Ivan's Used Tanks for Less! Where a smile's as good as a handshake. All tanks checked by Tankfacts! No one sells for less! Walk a little into the woods to save a bundle!


----------



## beaupower32 (Mar 3, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> Welcome to Crazy Ivan's Used Tanks for Less! Where a smile's as good as a handshake. All tanks checked by Tankfacts! No one sells for less! Walk a little into the woods to save a bundle!




Put new tracks on it and give it a new tank smell, and you got yourself a deal.


----------



## Messy1 (Mar 3, 2010)

All tank tracks come with road hazard and free lifetime rotation


----------



## DBII (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't trust pre owned tank salesmen. You better check the air pressure in the road wheels 

DBII


----------



## parsifal (Mar 4, 2010)

Matt308 said:


> I think it is another sign of the utterly corrupt and ill-manned personnel in the Russian forces. While certainly there are professional military in the new Russia, most indications are that all forces are suffering from a lack of leadership, professional motivation and hardware.
> 
> Russia appears to be a shell of her former self. And with Putin in charge, I'm thankful.



Maybe, but western nations are not doing so well either. Australias 120 odd Leopard IA4s are about the same age as these Soviet tanks, and technologically far more advanced. They are basically worthless, however, because the high density armour built into the design has crystallized. You could basically hit em with a hammer and they would shatter. 

I understand the US has had some issues with its Bradleys in Iraq, and the Abrams have had some minor problems as well. Not sure what...

There is no doubt the Russians have taken numerous hits since '91, but I disagree that they are totally moribund. I think they are rebuilding and recovering. Cannot say the same for the other former republics of the SU.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 8, 2010)

DBII said:


> I would like two T-80, a T-72, and could you throw in a BRDM or BTR?
> 
> clank,clank
> DBII



Sure, would you like me to wrap 'em up for you, sir, or are you going to use 'em right away?


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd like to put one on my front lawn!

TO


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2010)

parsifal said:


> Maybe, but western nations are not doing so well either. Australias 120 odd Leopard IA4s are about the same age as these Soviet tanks, and technologically far more advanced. They are basically worthless, however, because the high density armour built into the design has crystallized. You could basically hit em with a hammer and they would shatter.
> 
> I understand the US has had some issues with its Bradleys in Iraq, and the Abrams have had some minor problems as well. Not sure what...
> 
> There is no doubt the Russians have taken numerous hits since '91, but I disagree that they are totally moribund. I think they are rebuilding and recovering. Cannot say the same for the other former republics of the SU.



But you don't find our militaries abandoning equipment in the middle of federal forests now do we. And this is not the only sign.

But your point, Pars, is well taken.


----------

